# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A mund të dashurojmë më tepër se një herë?!

## mije

Kam degjuar se meshkujt dashurojne vetem 1 herë sinqerisht kurse femra me shumë!  Mirëpo jam e mendimit se te dy palet dashurojnë më shpesh. Në ditët e sotme janë të rrallë ata qe kane perjetuar dhe perfunduar me nje lidhje te vetme. A mendoni se ne nje lidhje te dyte ose te trete,mund te jetojme te njejtin pasion me sinqeritet dhe pa asnje lloj interesi ne mes?

----------


## Linda5

A mon mor cfar teme dhe cfar pytje qe bon dhe ti :perqeshje:  :ngerdheshje: 

*Po njeriu vetem njeher dashuron ne jete* dhe jo si thua ti qe dashurojne me shum se nje her
Un per vete vetem njeher kam dashuruar dhe pa interes ..se ne koh te xhaxhit ku ka pas si sot qe njerzit kush ta ken makinen me te bukur apo kush te vishet me bukur athere ka qen jeta me e thjeshte se sot ..jo se nuk me pelqen koha e sotme po ka qen kohe tjeter athere dhe dashuria ka qen me e paster dhe me sinqeritet
po edhe dicka, po u dashurove me nje  njeri per inters .nuk je me njeri per mendimin tim je nje njeri qe nuk ke vlera

----------


## mije

flm goca bules une thkesht shpreha mendimin pasi ne te vertet tashme jan te rrall ato qe kane perjetuar 1 lidhje te vetme dhe kam degjuar nga shum persona qe kan then isha i/e dashuruar oasi u ndava e harrova dhe jam shum i/e lumtur me kete qe kam gjithsesi flm

----------


## Daniel Maker

cdo here qe mbyll nje histori,per mua nuk quhet dashuri ajo..se nje here gjehet dashuria e vertet!tjeta ka qen nje gje qe ju afronte,qe i kishte ngjyrat po jo cdo gje..un jam cun dhe te them qe cfar ke degjuar ti per ne jan perralla ashtu si per ju femrat!mir thot goca bules: me perpara ka qen dicka me e paster midis robve,sot shumica munohet kush ja fut me shum njeri tjetrit dhe rrena eshte si buka gojes!

per experiencen time skam pas nai her interes..ca lesh interesi pastaj aman..mua po qe me rjepin gocat  :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Asnjehere nuk kam dashuruar pa interes, jo per gje po nuk ekziston dashuria pa interes.

----------


## Glend

> *Po njeriu vetem njeher dashuron ne jete*


Cfare? E lexova mire?

----------


## KOKASHTA

Se kuptoj si mund te quhet dashuri per interes po nejse.
Un nje here kam dashuruar per interes apo per noi gje tjeter pak rendesi ka.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> serafim flasim per 1 realitet qe e kemi parasysh dhe nuk kam pergjigje per kte qe po pyet respekte bye


Ne qofte se dashuria eshte realitet,atehere realiteti eshte interes,apo interesi eshte realitet?

----------


## alproud

dashuron pa interest aq here sa dashuron, dashuria nuk eshte interes eshte zgjidhje

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Te gjithe dashurojn pa interes?
Po duhet te jete si e duam ne,e kur nje njeri kerkon o do dicka,eshte interes,mbase dhe i pavetdishem,po eshte gjithmon interes.

----------


## Brari

ska dashuri me interes.. mo ja futni po..  tani..

kur te zë te zë e pikë..

----------


## mije

nqs dashuron dike qe nuk mund ti ploteson deshirat e tuaja pas nje kohe ajo dashuri mund te shuhet sepse njerez jemi dhe te gjith duam luksin qe te jesh i lumtur me dike duhet te kushtet e nevojshme dhe nuk mund ta mohoni se nuk do ju pelqente sidomos femrave te ken nje te dashur me te gjitha kushtet ktu tregohet se dashurojme por gjithmon kemi interes....dashuri e vertet ishte vetem 1 ROMEO dhe ZHULIETA....

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*me duket se kam arritur te pakten nje here te dashuroj pa asnje interes...vetem te dashuroj pa menduar se cfare do thote  "bota"...dhe vazhdoj te dashuroj pa asnje interes

(edhe pse ta marrim thelle thelle kemi nje interes edhe kur mendojme se dashurojme pa interes dhe eshte ajo qe DUAM TE NDJEHEMI EDHE NE TE DASHURUAR se ndryshe nuk do e merrnim iniciativen....)*

----------


## mije

po ate mendoj edhe une se nje interes e kemi se kur je ne lidhje me dike gjithmon kerkojm te na plotsojn dicka se nuk kalon jeta vec me ndjenja po dhuratat surprizat etj etj dmth hyn ktu interesi

----------


## Linda5

> Cfare? E lexova mire?


Me duket se e kam shkruajtur tamam dhe qarte dhe pa gabime ,po deshe e shkruj prap une kte fjali,qe ta lexosh perseri ,se ky eshte mendimi im :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _nirvana_

tre here,ne fakt ato me interes nuk quhen dashuri,mund te kete lidhje me interes sexi,paraje etj.

----------


## KaTaLiNa

*Kam dashuruar disa  her dhe gjithmon e kam ber pa kurfar interesi.Nuk e kuptoj pse duhet te dashurojm me interes*

----------


## strange

Nje gjysme here kam dashurua pa interes, me zemër, me shpirt, edhe për atë gjysme herën jam pendua sa jam ne këmbe.

----------


## KaTaLiNa

> Nje gjysme here kam dashurua pa interes, me zemër, me shpirt, edhe për atë gjysme herën jam pendua sa jam ne këmbe.


me fal qe po te pyes meti por qfar do te thot per ty Dashuria me interes 

sepse un per vete mendoi qe dashuri eshte kur dashuron diken ndersa interes eshte kur shfryteson dikend dhe  mendoi qe nuk ka dashuri me interes  :sarkastik:

----------


## strange

> me fal qe po te pyes meti por qfar do te thot per ty Dashuria me interes 
> 
> sepse un per vete mendoi qe dashuri eshte kur dashuron diken ndersa interes eshte kur shfryteson dikend dhe  mendoi qe nuk ka dashuri me interes



Se s'jam nga planeti mars mi goce  :i ngrysur: 

Dashuri me interes, kohet e fundit ne Kosove eshte përhapur shume, i dashurojnë  djemtë/çikat sa për ti ndrequr letrat e për te dal jashtë lol.

Pse ma bere ketë pyetje? 


Pershendetje.

----------

